# I've started my DIY sump



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

A few months back I had the idea to make my own sump. I had a lot of ideas and I found some salvaged glass from a local contractor. My first go at it was a learning experience and on the advice of some member I decided to strip and redo it.

Here's a pic of the old one:










Needless to say I used too much silicone LOL.

So because of my natural ability to put things off, I just got back around to it now. For the last couple of days I've been stripping and cleaning and finally I was confident I got it all. I also came up with a designclick to get a better view)










After talking to Prov I decided the bubble trap wasn't a necessity nor were the scrubbies, but I haven't decided completely on the media.

So tonight I started the silicone process and installed the first baffle (where the overflow outlets) which I think I will outfit with a pair of combo filter socks. I figure I'll likely need to change them every 3 days or so when the stocking is at the peak, but I should achieve a very high rate of detritus removal.

Pics:


















And just for fun a pic of my new Mag18 pump. This thing is a total beast:










So that's it for now... I plan to do the rest of the baffles after the test fill and I'll do some updates then.
Thanks for reading

ps: No jokes about not having baseboards... I just did the basement and I get enough wise cracks from my wife.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

PauloSilva said:


> ps: No jokes about not having baseboards... I just did the basement and I get enough wise cracks from my wife.


Dammit!  
I feel your pain, chair rail, baseboards and crown molding on the go :roll:
Lookin good so far :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

It's looking good and I can tell you've thought this thing through many times over. I like your design but the bubble trap is unnecessary and it would require top off more frequently. I would also consider a space under the scrubbies for mulm removal. I bought the Mag12 and love it but wish I had opted for the 18. Keep us posted.
Here's a pic of my DIY setup.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Malawi_Junkie said:


> the bubble trap is unnecessary and it would require top off more frequently.


Why is that?

Love the thread!


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Malawi_Junkie said:


> It's looking good and I can tell you've thought this thing through many times over. I like your design but the bubble trap is unnecessary and it would require top off more frequently. I would also consider a space under the scrubbies for mulm removal. I bought the Mag12 and love it but wish I had opted for the 18. Keep us posted.
> Here's a pic of my DIY setup.


Yes I have thought and dreamt of every aspect of this process for awhile. I also installed a 1500 glass-holes kit last weekend but forgot to take any pics.

I've eliminated the bubble trap from the design. Under the scrubbies will just be a location for my heaters so I will be able to remove mulm there. I just haven't bothered to update the CAD sketch. I honestly can't wait to start plumbing this bad boy up.

While we are here do you have any suggestion for the returns. This is something I'm still very hung up on.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

*jchild40*
Water evaporation would be noticed by lower water level in the sump while main display tank level would be constant.

I use two 3/4" pvc returns which easily handle the mag12 at 5' of head. I would feel confident these could handle the 18.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Malawi_Junkie said:


> *jchild40*
> Water evaporation would be noticed by lower water level in the sump while main display tank level would be constant.
> 
> I use two 3/4" pvc returns which easily handle the mag12 at 5' of head. I would feel confident these could handle the 18.


The recommended size for the outlet is actually 1.5" I couldn't believe it when I saw it. My plan is to use 1.25" pipe to a Y and reduce both sides to 1" pipe. However, I still haven't decided exactly what I'm going to do with it. I thought about UGJ but I think the current would be too strong. I really don't need any surface agitation, so I may end up doing a series of jets on each side of the tank, similar to multiple powerheads. I don't have any fish in the tank so I'm going to play around with it and see what I like.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

tiny update. I added another baffle and did a test fill. I'll likely leave it for a few days and then empty and add the next baffle.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, the test fill was a success, no leaks which is a huge relief. I found some scrubbies at the dollar store 6 for $1 so I'll likely be picking up about 20-30 packs this weekend and building the drip tray. I'll also be finishing the DIY stand this weekend with any luck. I also managed to paint the tank a nice black which imo looks really good, and camoflauges the overbox box.

I'm still very much undecided about the return plumbing. I know I want to split the plumbing coming off of the pump to each side of the tank. The plan at the moment is to run multiple nozzles in different directions vertically in the tank. If you have any suggestions for the return plumbing please chime in.

Also all pvc will be painted black to help camoflauge. I want this to be a really clean setup.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

> The recommended size for the outlet is actually 1.5" I couldn't believe it when I saw it. My plan is to use 1.25" pipe to a Y and reduce both sides to 1" pipe.


Where did you see this info? just curious. The Mag18 is listed to have a 3/4" FPT inlet and 3/4" MPT outlet. Seems like the larger outlet would create resistance reducing flow rate. Maybe I'm wrong????
Spec sheet
Brand Supreme
Model Mag18 
Cord Length 10 ft 
Dimensions 6 3/8" x 3 1/8" x 4 5/8" 
GPH 1800 gph 
Inlet 3/4" FPT 
Item # 16601 
Max Head Height 20 ft 
MPN 02718 
Outlet 3/4" MPT 
Total Wattage 145 W 
UPC 025033027183


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Danner Mag recommends using 1-1/2"ÃƒËœ plumbing on the output to get advertised flow.

http://www.dannermfg.com/instructionsheets/ZG100.PDF

Right there on the second page.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Gotcha, guess that I am indeed wrong. Mine T's off to 2 x 3/4" returns making it 1.5" so it works fine but now I'm thinkin.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

You would think so but actually (2) 1" ÃƒËœ circles is less area than (1) 1-1/2"ÃƒËœ circle.

You would need (4) 3/4"ÃƒËœ circles to ~ equal the area of (1) 1-1/2"ÃƒËœ.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

fox said:


> You would think so but actually (2) 1" ÃƒËœ circles is less area than (1) 1-1/2"ÃƒËœ circle.
> 
> You would need (4) 3/4"ÃƒËœ circles to ~ equal the area of (1) 1-1/2"ÃƒËœ.


Agreed, and I would expect that atleast 50% of the people using these pumps aren't getting the flow rates they think they are. A simple area calc is all you need.

3.14(.75")^2=1.766sq.in

3.14(.375")^2=0.441sq.in

No doubt you are not getting the flow rate you think you are. I too was very surprised when I read the 1.5" recommended outlet, I rubbed my eyes and read it again.

I ran the pump inside the bathtub with no fittings whatsoever, and it generate a huge amount of flow and I had to hold on to it to stop it from moving around. However, I used it to empty my sump and used a regular 25' garden hose and it barely trickled out the end of the hose. It appears that these pumps have greatly reduced flow rates when using smaller than recommended sizing, as well as, frictional losses, regardless of head height.

I don't think I'm going to use 1.5" but I likely will use 1.25" then wye'd to two 1" returns going to the tank which will give me ~1.57sq.in in cross sectional area.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I might pull my pump and experiment a little this weekend.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

PauloSilva said:


> ps: No jokes about not having baseboards... I just did the basement and I get enough wise cracks from my wife.


LMAO!!!! :lol: 
-Been there before!

-Looking good so far!


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Malawi_Junkie said:


> I think I might pull my pump and experiment a little this weekend.


Let us know if you do and how it goes. I'm really curious to know if the recommended sizing makes a great deal of difference.


----------

